# HF 30 million candle power



## nc987 (Feb 24, 2006)

Im seriously contemplating giving in and buying this. I am a avid Surefire owner and own many of their flashlights but this 30 million candle power HID light has peaked my interest. Especially after my buddy got a thor and it was lighting up trees around me when I was a good two miles from him. I need some thoughts from people that ownthis light? Is it worth the 130 bucks? How is the build quality? Any problems yet? thanks in advance


----------



## Trashman (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't have the HF, but I have the Costco, which is the same light, only a different color. The build quality is so-so. The battery compartment door is a little flimsy, so one should take care with that part of the light. I think it's easily worth $130. There are plenty of threads on the Costco HID and the HF HID around here, so you can do a little searching (HID section) and read up on some first-hand experiences with the light.


----------



## Blindspot (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry - I don't follow your question. Is what worth $130? A Thor? Or a Surefire Hell Fire? if you have a source for SF Hellfires at $130, I'll take them all!

*EDIT* Oh - the Harbor Freight! I get it! :lolsign: 

I have one - just got it recently, so I can't give a full report yet, but it is bright! Mine arrived missing the carry strap. I have only had a chance to play around with it once and it seems fairly solid. It is not as heavy as I expected it to be either.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 24, 2006)

nc987 said:


> Im seriously contemplating giving in and buying this. I am a avid Surefire owner and own many of their flashlights but this 30 million candle power HID light has peaked my interest. Especially after my buddy got a thor and it was lighting up trees around me when I was a good two miles from him. I need some thoughts from people that ownthis light? Is it worth the 130 bucks? How is the build quality? Any problems yet? thanks in advance



That light is just outright obnoxious in light output. :wow: :rock:

Go ahead and give it a go. 

I tried the Costco version and loved it!
Unfortunately, it wasn't mine to keep


----------



## Yooper (Feb 24, 2006)

It's kind of an expensive toy. I haven't used mine for anything practical yet...

It's amazingly bright though..


----------



## arctictornado (Feb 24, 2006)

Where can I find this light? I'll forget about the Thor 15 and grab that! $130 wouldn't be problem IF it as advertised.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 24, 2006)

What Trashman said! The CostcoHID I got was around $78.00. . .You'll have to check out Harbor Freight if the HID is in stock. Enjoy!


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Feb 24, 2006)

The build quality is pretty good on mine, although the reflectors contour/shaping does'nt seem as smooth as my 10M or 15M Thors.

I really like having the charging cords storable in the unit itself and the the rear cover/hinge is ok as long as I'm not putting pressure on them.

I actually tried an experiment of taking out the two metal spacers between the bulb and the reflector and moving the blub by hand(while under power..carefully) and seeing if I could find a better focus point than the default two spacers.

I could make a better hot-spot but at a cost of loss of the halo focus. 

All in all a good deal for the money if you want to put a toe into the HID waters. Would I pay an extra $30 for a refined reflector that shaped the beam like the >$500 lights? Sure. However also check out the thread on the 3152. Not available quite yet but better beam it seems. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104545

My HF HID would probably compare to the "ok" focus light.

PS: The screws holding on the front bezel require a 7mm wrench


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the HF HID is a REALLY good buy at 130.00.

It is a BIG light, but it is a lot of fun!

It has that BIG "WOW factor".

I liked mine so much that I ordered a second one!

Dave


----------



## Vee3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the Costco model. It's neat, but not all that practical due to its size (I do make room for it every time I go out into the desert at night though). I'd pay 130 bucks for the HF version if I didn't have the Costco one. Still the most light for the money I've ever seen.

Does anyone know if the Costco/HF light really puts out 30 mil CP (More or less)?


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 25, 2006)

Vee3 said:


> Does anyone know if the Costco/HF light really puts out 30 mil CP (More or less)?



I asked the manufacturer how they came up with the 30 MCP number and their answer is below. I will use quotes even though I do not remember the exact words since I do remember exactly what was being said in terms of how they got the 30 MCP number.

"30 MCP is strictly an arbitrary number we came up with based on what competitors are rating their lights at and how HF HID performs in comparison."

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------

